# ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

My dear british friends... ...mailten mir: es gibt Neuigkeiten
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&year=2005&month=3
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

pdf: "ICSTIS quarterly spring edition"
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/ICSTIS_Quarterly_Spring05.pdf

Beate Uhse dialert ohne UK-Lizenz?


> A dialler service was found to be operating on 9 December 2004, for which the service provider did not have permission (...) Netcom GmbH did not respond to the breaches raised and failed to provide the requested information. They referred all correspondence to a second company, Beate Uhse BV, based in the Netherlands


Peinlich... nicht wahr, ras?

Prügel auch für J-P G* (ehemals goodthinxx/studio-opera)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=199


> A dialler service was found to be operating on 9 December 2004, for which the service provider did not have permission.
> Due to the potentially serious consumer harm posed by the service, ICSTIS used its Emergency Procedure to bar access to the service with immediate effect.



jeweils 100.000 Pfund Strafe wegen Gewinnankündigungsspam:

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=216
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=223
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=224

("sky promotions" und "voice complete" sowie "voice priority", mehrere weitere Strafen)

Ich hab's bisher erst überflogen

happy reading
cj


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

sorry, link zu BU:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=198


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2005)

Schon wieder Post von ICSTIS...
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

Na, die sind aber fleissig. Ob sich jemand eine Scheibe abschneiden sollte?
lol


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2005)

Neues von der britischen Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

diesmal dabei:
kleine Rüge gegen die E-Group (NCC):
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=279

interessant daran:


> Source of complaint(s) In House Monitoring


mit anderen Worten: ICSTIS wurde selbst aktiv...

Der Vorwurf: 





> The service provider operated a dialler service without obtaining prior permission from ICSTIS.


 DIe Strafe: lächerlich (2000 Pfund)

Wie beim letzten Mal waren wieder jede Menge "prize lines" dabei, mit empfindlichen Strafen
s.a.
400.000 Pfund Bußgelder an einem Tag (4.5.05)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&cdate=04/05/2005

hier aus einer Beschwerde gegen einen "prize line"-Anbieter:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=268
was da alles verboten wird...
und sehr interessant auch:


> Due to the potentially serious consumer harm posed by the service, ICSTIS used its Emergency Procedure to bar access to the service with immediate effect.



und warum, verdammt noch mal, gibt es so eine "Notfallprozedur" nur in UK???


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und warum, verdammt noch mal, gibt es so eine "Notfallprozedur" nur in UK???


Die (vermeintlich gewünschte) Antwort hattest Du doch im Nachbarthread 
bereits selbst gegeben:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... der deutsche Staat interessiert sich nicht dafür!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber man muss es doch immer wieder mal sagen dürfen...
Außerdem war die Reihenfolge:
- lesen, dass gegen die tsw nichts passiert
- dann die mail der ICSTIS (die schicken einem bei jeder neuen Maßnahme eine mail, das ist jedes Mal ein Anlass für Wut auf die deutsche (edit: ok, "relative") Untätigkeit)
- dann gelesen, dass die zB gegen E-Group _von sich aus_ aktiv werden!!!
- dann vor allem zB gelesen, _aus welchen Gründen!!!_ die da (schon!) gegen solche Anbieter vorgehen [edit: Gedankensprung - hier meinte ich eben die prizeline-Anbieter]
- und das dann teilweise bei Beschwerden im einstelligen Bereich!!!!

Vor ich platze, muss ich da wenigstens hier still und leise wieder so eine kleine Spitze reinschreiben...

ich erinnere an greenock/premium call: Da wenden die Briten erstmals die Möglichkeit an, grenzübergreifend aktiv zu werden, schicken alle ihre INfos an die FST - und hat jemand was gehört davon? Nichts! 

Es ist eine SChande und es wird nicht besser.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...schicken alle ihre INfos an die FST...


Da hätten sie es auch gleich an einen Sportverein schicken können! Warum geht sowas nicht an das BM der Justiz oder das Innenmisterium von Herrn S. - von dort aus würde man schon prüfen, wer so eine Sache zu bearbeiten hat. Und da dabei Druck "von ganz weit oben" mit dabei sein würde, wäre nix mit der allgegenwärtigen Wimmelei!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So war's aber nicht - und was hätte man, wenn es denn so gewesen wäre, wie es in der Rückschau aussieht, so alles politisch damit anfangen können... Manno, im Oktober 2002!
Immerhin war das ein sehr delikater Fall...


> Two European companies have been fined a total of £125,000 by premium rate services watchdog, ISCTIS, for publishing child pornography on the internet. Greenock, Spanish company and Premium Call GmbH of Germany were also condemned for using dialer software that automatically downloaded itself onto users computers without their knowledge, before charging them £1.50 a minute.





			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> The case was referred to the NHTCU. Our Spanish and German IARN contacts were made aware of the case before we took action. Detailed information regarding the case has been supplied to the European Commission.


Die NHTCU gab es damals noch nicht lange, die "EU-Kommission" schon - ebenso die "deutschen IARN-Kontakte"... denn wer ist verantwortlich für die IARN-Seite? Kuck einer an...
http://www.iarn.org/content/imprint.htm
den kennt man doch, den Herrn...

Aber vielleicht will ja auch 2 1/2 Jahre danch jemand eine Geschichte daraus machen? Für Fragen müsste er ja zur Verfügung stehen, der Herr, oder?

Naja. Und aktuelle Fälle gibt's ja auch, wo deutsche Behörden und Politiker sich engagieren könnten... In NRW, wo die Mehrwertdienste ja "herkommen", haben ja manche ab morgen vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Zeit dazu 

hier also noch einmal der link zu den aktuellen ICSTIS-Maßnahmen
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

Anmeldung zum newsletter übrigens hier
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=65


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2005)

Neues von der ICSTIS, hab's nicht weiter angekuckt

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

wie immer: harte Maßnahmen trotz "überschaubarer" Anzahl von Beschwerden



> Service provider (SP)  Dovine Holdings Ltd
> SP location Mahe, Seychelles
> Telephone network(s) Energis Communications
> Service type Recorded Prize Information
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

Neues von der ICSTIS: massives Vorgehen gegen "panamaischen" Anbieter...
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

siehe
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=297
100.000 Pfund plus 2 Jahre Sperre... Waren aber wohl echte Saubären:


> No warning given before the dialler was installed and the dialler dialled the premium rate number without the user's knowledge or realisation that they were no longer connected to their usual ISP.  The dialler programme took advantage of users� lack of technical knowledge/skill and experience by the way the software was designed to install/download silently and make consecutive calls, making it extremely difficult for the normal user to detect.
> ...
> Due to the potentially serious consumer harm posed by the service, ICSTIS used its Emergency Procedure to bar access to the service with immediate effect.


Nähere Infos zu "Baba Communications" habe ich nicht. Hätte ich Zeit, würde ich nachfragen. Hab aber keine.
Gruß
aka

Apropos UK:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=263

s.a.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/26/icstis_ofcom/
auch in UK übrigens werden die "Bösen" als Ausnahmen gesehen:





> "Unfortunately a few rotten apples have found ways of exploiting PRS (premium rate services) for their own ends.



Im März gab es übrigens insgesamt 1,3 Mio Pfund Strafe gegen Anbieter: 





> 16 services using ACE [=Anrufautomaten] to tell people they had won a cash prize or holiday. Those who fell for the scam ended up phoning expensive phone numbers but received nothing.


Das Strafgeld ist bisher nicht da... In Deutschland führt der Kampf gegen diese Anbieter meines Wissens auch nur zu Androhungen... ...von Strafen gegen diverse Foren, in denen versucht wird, die Verantwortlichen ausfindig zu machen.
In diesem Sinne liebe Grüße nach Düsseldorf und noch eine glückliche anwaltliche Zukunft den Angesprochenen...
aka


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

Zu den Preis-Spammern übrigens noch ein Nachtrag... In UK liefen diese Nummern alle über eine "Allied Telecommunications Ltd" (gegen die ermittelt wird) - und zu den Anbietern, die die faulen Äpfel ausklauben wollen, gehört die "Your Communications" (ehemals Norweb).

Fleissige Leser dieses Forums wissen, wie beide Firmen unter einen Hut gebracht werden können:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95213#95213 und ff

aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

Neues von der ICSTIS:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

Da lachen doch Mr K von COULOMB  (der in UK schon mal im Parlament zitierte Dialergroßhändler) und seine Freunde von SARISTAR mal eben kurz (jore, jore, jore... Grüsse nach Düsseldorf und ganz besonders an die mutigen Staatsanwälte dort, nebst Seitenhieb an die Schweizer Steueroptimierungsfiliale - es wäre mal an der Zeit, die Frage nach dem Zusammenhang von "joker" mit Dialerseiten neu zu stellen) und machen weiter wie gehabt... (früher waren die Coulombdialer übrigens bei den Multibillerpacks dabei, über die niederländische "Dialer Access BV" [habe eben entdeckt, dass Mr K* ja offiziell angemeldet diesen Zusammenhang bestätigt hat]- zusammen mit der EBS (formerly known as "EPM" or "e-tainment", temporarily known as "Crosskirk SL" and/or "Greenock SL" or "Camarades AG" or whatsoever) , libereco/globaldialer und Dialacom/Dänengang - in Coulombdiallern fanden findige Leute schon 'mal strings wie "8391 Beverley Blvd PMB 700 LA CA 90048" (siehe Matlock) - in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch die Recherchen um Multidialerprojekte wie "futuredial**"  besonders den beruflich bedingt interessierten Personen ans Herz legen...)

Hier die beiden Beschwerden gegen SARISTAR/COULOMB
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=299
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=300

(edit: ich dachte zunächst, die hätten keine "prior permission" gehabt. Das wäre ein dicker Hund gewesen... Ich hab aber nicht genau genug gelesen: 





> The service had deviated sufficiently from the specific conditions set out in its prior permission certificate to warrant an EP based on the following:
> ·          “Schedule 1” of the permission certificate includes a request to supply a full list of all the names and urls to which this dialler will connect. We have found numerous websites operating that we have not been informed of.
> ·          There appears to have been a change to the “mini-dialler” that was given permission to operate. The “date-stamp” on the security certificate (included in schedule 1) appears to have been altered. The date on the approved certificate is 19/08/04. Other dates discovered on the security certificate during monitoring are: 22/11/04, 11/03/05 and 08/04/05.
> ·          ICSTIS monitoring has shown that various sites display terms and conditions that do not comply with our Code and would not have been granted permission. We have also discovered some websites that do not contain any terms and conditions of any kind.
> ·          ICSTIS monitoring has found evidence to show that declining services or closing the website often causes another to repeatedly pop-up.



Übrigens: erstens sind die Bedingungen für eine "prior permission" in UK wesentlich detaillierter und zweitens (noch wichtiger) macht die ICSTIS aktive Untersuchungen.Man sollte vielleicht die RegTP mal auf Fortbildung schicken? Oder hat die nur eine schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und man erfährt nicht, was passiert?

Suchergebnisse "coulomb" hier im Forum in Auswahl:
@msmgraf.exe u.a. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6452
Auch das hier kennt man: Coulomb gegen Virenwarner sophos:  the register 

@"Mini-Dialer": http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9386

ich denke, TSCN hat mehr Ordnung und kann (im Hinblickauf SARISTAR) evtl. noch das eine oder andere ergänzen...
Es kristallisiert sich jedenfalls über die Jahre eine relativ konstante Ansammlung von immer den gleichen Anbietern heraus:


> Ability of using multiple dialer networks (current participating networks: TIBS, NCC, DialerAccess, Getminutes, Dialacom).





> Previous partners have been Niteline, Telcoweb and Varadox dialers. DialerAccess dialer provider With experience and careful evaluation we have selected and are now working with DialerAccess dialer provider.





> Used network: Electronic Group, DialerAccess, Dialacom, DialerNET (Australia)





> Members zones are connected through the 3 billing companies (EBS, LiberECO and Coulumb),





> EXCLUSIVE! TIBS PAYMENTS AFTER JUST 15 DAYS! TIBS, BDIB, NoCreditCard, DialerAccess, Niteline and DialerPlatform Dialers along with our free geo-tageting script! Up to $1.35 per minute, $7.50 per call, $7 per SMS, $20 per CC, Checking and Paypal payment! Find better rates, and we'll try to beat them. WEEKLY PAYOUTS with NO HOLD!


(Das ist Peter P*, s.a. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8773 und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6206 und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9400
(smooth content aka Peter P* steht auch auf der ICSTIS-Liste der gesperrten Anbieter 2004)usw usf

verwirrende Grüße von
akajore


----------



## littlebird's prompter (22 Juli 2005)

Neues aus London, druckfrisch
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

Höchststrafe wegen automatisiertem Anruf (12 Beschwerden!)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=319
(Ronda Holdings Ltd., NY)

Höchststrafe wegen Anrufverlockung (21 Beschwerden) 





> “URGENT. We R trying to contact U. Todays draw shows that u have won 2000 prize GUARANTEED. Call 090419400** from landline. Claim no D97.DTG PoBox19wt48 150PM”


(Avril Communications, Ireland)

ein paar Dialer wurden noch gerügt. Insgesamt eine Strafensumme von 280.000 britischen Pfund... Nur heute...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2005)

Neues von der ICSTIS. Diesmal "nur" gut 100,000 Pfund Gesamtstrafe

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

Erläuternde Kommentare unterlasse ich aus gegebenem Anlass. Kann ja schliesslich jeder selbst nachlesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2005)

Billiger August?
65,000 Pfund und keine bekannten Namen... Aber in UK diallert man neuerdings bescheiden über 0871 für ca. 20 pence die Minute.
Der Herr C* soll da irgendwie beteiligt sein und ICSTIS erklärt, dafür nicht zuständig zu sein... 
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11002


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2005)

Die ICSTIS berät am ... Donnerstag über ihren "Code of Practice". Es geht auch um die Kooperationsbereitschaft der "Network Operators" (also die britischen dtms, mcn, in-tele und co).
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/9th Forum Agenda.pdf

Auch AVS (Altersverifikationssysteme) werden thematisiert.

Interessant wird auch die Diskussion über mangelnde Mitarbeit werden.

Bin gespannt, ob die Briten das wieder mal so machen, wie gewohnt: ´zack, zack und fertig - fast wie haudraufundschluss  (naja - eher auch noch eine Art "Klopfen")


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2005)

wieder über 200,000 Pfund Strafen durch die ICSTIS
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

besonders betroffen: SMS-Spammer!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2005)

*OFCOM: Telecom One*

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/bulletins/comp_bull_index/comp_bull_ccases/closed_all/cw_833/?a=87101

Im Mai 2005 begann eine Untersuchung des Verhaltens des britischen Telekomanbieters "Telecom One Ltd" im Zusammenhang mit der Weitergabe von Informationen über Diensteanbieter, die die britische Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS angefordert hatte.



> ICSTIS alleges that Telecom One provided inadequate, incomplete or late responses to its Directions.


 (unzulängliche, unvollständige oder verspätete Antworten auf ICSTIS-Anfragen)

Weil Telecom One diese Informationen inzwischen aber zur Verfügung gestellt habe, die Dienste inzwischen eingestellt seien und zusätzlich "kein Nachweis erbracht werden konnte, dass Verbrauchern durch die Verzögerung Schaden entstanden" sei, wurde das Verfahren am Freitag abgeschlossen.

Es ist nicht bekannt, um welche Firmen es konkret gegangen ist. Die Fälle, um die es geht, betrafen "Notfallmassnahmen" der ICSTIS von Anfang 2005:


> ICSTIS issued Directions to Telecom One in respect of four service providers on 11 January 2005 , 3 February 2005 , 9 February 2005 and 14 February 2005 . Directions in respect of three service providers were invoked under ICSTIS's emergency procedure.



wenn man hier:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74
any/any/any einstellt, auf "search" klickt und dann nach "Telecom One" sucht, kann man sich alle Fälle mit Beteiligung von Telecom One ansehen und munter spekulieren 

Bei einer von einem Privatmann durchgeführten Analyse eines Rufnummernblocks von 10,000 Nummern wurde festgestellt, dass zufällig ausgewählte Nummern in fast 40% von der ICSTIS als "under investigation" gemeldet wurden (dass es also Beschwerden gegeben hat) (einige dieser Nummern sind nicht vermietet und gehörten früher zu Dialern wie z.B. dem TSCash - siehe hier)



> most of the 3600 numbers under investigation are leased to the same two Spanish addresses.
> Can Puigorfila 2
> 1-B-07001 Palma De Mallorca
> 
> ...




Telecom One Ltd. hat seine Nummern offenbar weiter vermietet an Firmen wie
TS Cash (2002? Nummer in Datenbank des TSCash)
Global Netcom (? sendman-Dialer? evtl. Telequest, s.a. hier)
Telcolux SL (evtl. für Comet Media?) (siehe u.a. hier und (pdf) hier)
Mediasky 2001 GmbH Lübeck
Middleton Holding Ltd., Jersey (c/o Amara Amichi SL)
Comet media Ltd (?)
Premium Media Communications SL 
Telehansa GmbH
Quizir SL (siehe hier)
Cala de la Plata SL
u.v.a.

*Im Auftrag engagierter Briten suche ich nach wie vor DRINGEND Dialer aus den Jahren 2003/2004/2005, die Nummern aus dem angesprochenen Nummernblock angewählt haben.*

Es handelt sich primär um die UK-Nummern

09099670000 bis 09099679999
siehe
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/PhoneNumberLookup/AskPhoneNumber.asp
(und UK-Nummern von illegalen Dialern wie z.B. Primetel, CH/Streamtone, Panama. Aus 2005 insbesondere Dialer mit den shared-cost-nummern 0871*****.

Darüber hinaus werden auch Informationen gesucht über die Zusammenhänge der genannten Firmen, unabhängig von der Frage, ob und wenn ja welche (nicht korrekten?) Dialer eingesetzt worden sind. Größtes Interesse besteht an Zusammenhängen zwischen den "Diensteanbietern" und britischen Telekommunikationsfirmen inklusive ihrer internationalen Zweigstellen/Büros in Deutschland, Hong Kong oder anderswo.

Bitte falls möglich PN.

Grüsse
i.A. ihrer Majestät 
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2005)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=321

Sind das die Dänen?
Auf deren aktuellen Seiten muss man ein Zertifikat bestätigen (BROWSERUPDATE APS). 

CN = BROWSERUPDATE ApS
OU = IT
OU = Digital ID Class 3 - Microsoft Software Validation v2
O = BROWSERUPDATE ApS
L = Ganloese
S = Stenloese
C = DK

Klingt verdächtig nach "Crock Telecom", nicht wahr?

Dass verisign denen immer noch Zertifikate ausstellt...

Link ist im Linkforum...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11880


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2005)

*Höchststrafe gegen deutsches Unternehmen*
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74
Erneut mehrere Strafmaßnahmen der ICSTIS, u.a. 100.000 Pfund gegen eine Firma aus Hannover...

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=356



> Service provider (SP) SMS Multimedia GmbH
> Telephone network(s) Talkline Communications Ltd
> Service type ACE (Automated Calling Equipment)
> Source of complaint(s) Public
> ...



(Die Benutzung von "Anrufautomaten" ist in UK verboten für die Bewerbung von Mehrwertdienstenummern. Da wird nicht lage gefackelt - aber natürlich trotzdem gut verdient. Auf beiden Seiten???)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2005)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

"Nur" 155,000 Pfund Strafe dieses mal...
...aber die ICSTIS erklärt sich ja auch bei den grassierenden Klagen über 0871-Nummern nicht zuständig...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/02/23/rogue_dialler_scam/
(wie sich die Entwicklungen in UK und Deutschland - zeitversetzt - gleichen, ist atemberaubend)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2005)

"Gesprächsbedarf" in UK
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74

http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=376

"adventive media" scheint den Dänen nahe zu stehen... (und DEM Dänen offenbar auch)


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2005)

Eigentlich kann man diesen Thread auf den Müll schmeissen, weil die britische ICSTIS ihre Webseite verändert und nahezu alle seiten rausgeschmissen hat...

Oder man müsste die links "übersetzen"

früher:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74
jetzt:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=74

für die meisten links scheint das zu funktionieren!
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=279
-->
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=74&id=279


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2005)

ICSTIS rügt "Monstermob"
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=377

War nicht der Inhaber der Markenzeichenrechte für "Monstermob" in Deutschland eine inzwischen aufgelöste Firma aus Düsseldorf, die wohl auch von einem Anwalt vertreten wurde, der seinen Namen hier nicht lesen will und den ich deshalb als "der-nicht-genannt-werden-will" bezeichnen möchte?

***
Flinger Straße 11
Düsseldorf

Fling-Flöckchen-Flingelingeling


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2005)

"The Times" (in Englisch) über Premium-SMS-Probleme in UK
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8214-1916448,00.html



> Norman Lamb, the Liberal Democrat trade and industry spokesman, says: “Whatever the mobile companies say, there is a conflict of interest. Any rules that they have are not tough enough. If they are making money from these services, they have a responsibility to make clear to customers what they are paying for.”





> In one recent adjudication, MonsterMob, a stock market-listed provider of mobile content and games, was fined £10,000 and threatened with having its operations barred for six months.


 (siehe posting drüber)


> A spokesman for O2 says: “It is not in our interest to confuse or irritate our customers. We take feedback seriously and if companies we work with are not playing by the rules, we will take action.”



http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

*"Crazy Frog" schädigt Klingeltonbranche*

http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t20681.html?

Lyrisch erklärt da jemand von der "Crazy-Frog-Firma", es sei "noch nicht Frühling, aber es fallen keine Blätter mehr von den Bäumen".
Von Bäumen fallen die Blätter manchmal sogar im Sommer, z.B. bei Parasitenbefall - aber was weiss man davon schon in "Old England"?

Mit gewohnter Offenheit wird der Zusammenhang zwischen besserem Verbraucherschutz und negativer Geschäftsentwicklung erklärt:


> A lot of people have become more nervous about starting subscriptions, or fearing they’re being tricked into one. The growth has cooled off.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

*OFCOM schliesst "Talkline Communications" von MWD aus*

http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs/talkline.pdf

Hui, das is ja mal eine Massnahme... Der britische Anbieter "Talkline Communications" muss sich komplett aus dem Mehrwertegeschäft zurückziehen... Da wurde wohl eine ganze Kiste von den "few rotten apples" gefunden und das war irgendwann selbst dem gemütlichen UK-Regulierer zu viel...

Die "Talkline Communications" hat aber nichts mit der deutschen "Talkline" zu tun (ausser vielleicht der Nennungshäufigkeit in Zusammenhang mit Kundenbeschwerden zu Mehrwertdiensten...)

Hier mal ein "typischer" Talkline Comm. -Fall:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=328

ähnlich auch: "SMS MULTIMEDIA GMBH Hannover"
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=356
VAHREN WALDERS STR 255, 3019, HANOVER siehe (vermutlich) hier
(interessant einmal mehr, dass die Verwendung von automatischen Anrufemaschinen in UK einfach so verboten ist und zu einer Strafe führt - und zwar nicht auf der Grundlage von UK-Paragraphen, sondern auf Grundlage der "Privacy and Electronics Communication (EC Directive) Regulation 2003"...)
mehr Details:
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/bulletins/comp_bull_index/comp_bull_ccases/closed_all/cw_846/

im letzten Jahr hatte die ICSTIS OFCOM um Ermittlungen gebeten gegen Allied, Telecom 1 (-->MSP!) und Coulomb (hier im Forum vertreten). T1 und Coulomb kamen mit blauen Augen davon...


klitzekleine Randbemerkung: Der Talklinekunde "SMS Multimedia" aus Hannover/Mauritius wiederum taucht im Zusammenhang mit diesem Fall hier auf:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=371

Ging auch um automatische Anrufe und "prize lines". Höchst interessant: 





> Tatlock Consultancy Ltd responded through their information provider, SMS Multimedia GmbH, as follows:


. Tatlock, Tatlock, wo hab ich das schon gehört...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

angeblich "aus eigener Initiative" wird von der OFCOM noch eine Firma untersucht:
Telecom Billing Services Ltd wegen spam-SMS u.a. für Porno.
Ob die OFCOM "aus eigener Initiative" auch herausfindet, mit wem sie es da so zu tun hat? (s.a. hier.)

Immerhin war die TBS in UK schon Anlass für eine Anfrage im Parlament.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

icstis-news
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp
(fand ich die eigentlich mal klasse? Kommt mir so lange her vor wie mein letzter Wunschzettel...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2006)

Schon wieder Neuigkeiten von der ICSTIS
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp

http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=412


> Content and promotion proved by Mobileray GmbH...
> 2-year bar on access or until the service complies with the law (whichever is the longer)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten...
Interessante Strafen gegen interessante Anbieter...

http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=433


> Provider(s)  	IBC Telecom Billing Systems [sic!]
> A complaint was received from a London primary school about the receipt of explicit promotional material for live adult services, which was sent in the post along with an invoice for the alleged use of adult services on a geographical London number.
> The primary school stated that whilst the geographical number had been briefly called in error (a misdial) no-one had taken part in adult services and no-one had consented to receive promotional material for adult premium rate services.
> ...
> IBC Telecom Billing Systems were fined £15,000 and issued with a formal reprimand. In addition, access to the service was barred until the Secretariat was satisfied that it was being appropriately advertised



Oder hier: Global Acces Andorra (Käufer der Dialerfirma "Global Dialer SL", die früher zu den Herren von "Liebermann&Co" gehörte)

http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=446


> Complaints were received regarding dialler operated software that appeared to connect the complainant’s computers to premium rate numbers without their consent and in many circumstances without their knowledge.
> ...
> Global Access were fined £50,000, issued with a formal reprimand and access to the service was barred for three months. In addition, they were ordered to offer full refunds to all complainants.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp
(unter diesem link finden sich immer die aktuellsten Strafen der ICSTIS)

Dieses Mal ein sehr interessanter Fall:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=487

Die britischen regulierer waren der Meinung, dass es sich hier um "irreführende Bewerbung" handelte und entschieden aus diesem und anderen gründen, dass eine Strafe von 35,000 Pfund zu verhängen sei.

Der Service wurde darüber hinaus für 12 Monate gesperrt.

Der Netzbetreiber war wieder einmal die Firma "Telecom One", bei der der in Hamburg verurteilte dänische "Dialerpate" einst in der Geschäftsführung war und die wegen der Geschäftsbeziehungen zu dessen mallorcinischen Firmen in UK unter heftiger Kritik stand.

Wer aber ist der Diensteanbieter "Active Net Inc"? Vermutlich handelt es sich dabei um eine amerikanische Firma (New jersey) gleichen Namens, die ein "Megashoppingportal" betreibt/betrieb.

In ihrer Begründung nennt die britische Regulierungsbehörde sehr interessante Details:


> The promotional material stated ‘No credit card needed. Just a short call to  hear your password’. It was the opinion of the Secretariat that this implied  that callers only needed to make a brief call in which they would be provided  with a password after which they could immediately hang up. This was further  implied by the statement ‘CALL….HEAR PASSWORD…HANG UP’. It was the opinion of  the Secretariat that there was an implication that the phone call would be very  short in duration and that there would be no content other than providing the  password. Monitoring demonstrated that this was not the case as the service was  in excess of 7 minutes in which there were numerous references to how the  password allowed access to the internet and that the caller needed to be 18 or  over the make the call and view the adult material. The password was only given  at the very end of the service after which £10.00 had been spent. It therefore  appeared that the service was not short in duration, as suggested.


.

Dies könnte ein Hinweis sein, um welche Art von Dienstes es sich handelte. Näheres möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht dazu ausführen :stumm:


----------



## TK-Insider (22 Mai 2006)

*ICSTIS und Notfallprozedur*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und warum, verdammt noch mal, gibt es so eine "Notfallprozedur" nur in UK???
> 
> Da hätten sie es auch gleich an einen Sportverein schicken können! Warum geht sowas nicht an das BM der Justiz oder das Innenmisterium von Herrn S. - von dort aus würde man schon prüfen, wer so eine Sache zu bearbeiten hat. Und da dabei Druck "von ganz weit oben" mit dabei sein würde, wäre nix mit der allgegenwärtigen Wimmelei!


Die Zuständigkeit ist in Deutschland klar geregelt. Es ist zunächst das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium (BMWi), was entsprechende Gesetzesvorschläge initiert. Dort ist man allerdings der Meinung (von wem wohl "unter Feuer" genomen), das man allen TK-Anbietern möglichst große Freiheiten lassen sollte. Für partikuläre Fehlentwicklungen im Einzelfall wäre ja die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig. Ohne gesetzlich näher spezifizierte Tätigkeitsvorgaben, ohne Konjunktiv und zu große Ermessenspielräume versteckt sich das BMWi weiterhin hinter der BNetzA, die es ebenfalls ruhig, und im Sinne des ehemaligen Monopolisten viel zu ruhig angehen lässt. Die BNetzA sieht sich nicht als fachspezifische Gewerbeaufsicht, weder proaktiv im argumentativen Vorfeld, oder als Eingreiftruppe bei bei massenhaft objektiviertem Mißbrauchs- oder Abzockerattacken.
Zur Verbesserung solcher formal unzureichenden Vorgänge sind eigentlich die Bundestagsabgeordneten aufgerufen, die die mehrheitlich gewünschte Interessenvertretung der Bevölkerung wahrnehmen sollten. Daran hapert es beim TKG eigentlich seit 2004, weil seit dem über drastisch erweiterte gesetzliche Formulierungen (§ 3 Nr. 25 mit § 21 Abs. 2 ff), ohne separate Legitimierungverpflichtung, immer höhere Beträge ohne jegliche Belege über die Telefonrechnung eingezogen werden dürfen. Vorher stand ein solcher Fakturaweg auf rechtlich sehr unsicherem Boden.
Dies ist auch ein Erfolg des fst-ev, der gerade die Interessen der Mehrwertdienstanbieter vertritt.
Der absolute Knaller kommt aber von der ach so fürsorglichen und im Interesse aller TK-Kunden handelnde BNetzA, die über die verfügung 3772004 die gesetzlich begrenzten Rahmenbedingungen bei o900-rufnumern um TK-fremde Vorgänge erweitert und gleichzeitig das OFFLINE-Billing als zulässiges Werkzeug eingeführt hat. Da halt 100% der TK-Anbieter dafür waren, konnte die BNetza-Entscheidung doch nicht falsch sein?
Momentan steht wieder eine gravierende TKG-Novellierung vor der Tür, 
http://bmwi.de/Redaktion/Inhalte/Pd...erty=pdf,bereich=bmwi,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf
die bis zum Herbst abgeschlossen werden soll. Wenn also legeslative Aktivitäten über lokale zuständige Abgeordnete (http://www.bundestag.de/mdb/index.html) sinnvoll erscheinen, dann jetzt. Palavern und meckern reicht halt nicht.
Bitte dort kurz und sachlich vortragen. Die Herrschaften sind nur begrenzt aufnahmefähig und reagieren i.d.R. nur auf Verbände. Bis auf den vzbv.de, mit leider nur begrenzten Ressourcen, gibt es aber keine weitere Vertretung für die 40 Mio. Festnetzkunden und 70 Mio. SIM-Kartennutzern. Leider kenne ich auch keinen besseren Weg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/wrans/?id=2006-04-24a.64396.h&s=icstis

Frage: 





> how many fines were imposed by ICSTIS in each of the last five years


 Antwort:


> The total value of fines imposed from 2001–05 was £9,456,800.00.


14 Millionen Euro... Nicht übel.


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.theyworkforyou.com/wrans/?id=2006-04-24a.64396.h&s=icstis
> 
> Frage:  Antwort:
> 
> 14 Millionen Euro... Nicht übel.


Es bleibt nur die Frage, wieviel davon auch wirklich gezahlt wurde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Klar... Darüber gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben... Einige deutsche Firmen (bzw. ihre Ableger) waren da ja auch dabei. Ein paar beispiele:
AKU GmbH Eggebek --> "Der Matlock-Dialer", 50,000 Pfund
 ATMS, die österreichische DTMS-Tochter: 35,000 Pfund wegen Lockanrufen
nochmals ATMS wegen Lockanrufen: 35,000 Pfund Strafe - bei einer EINZIGEN Beschwerde übrigens (Grüsse nach Meschede)
 DDD Com, die liechtensteinischen Partner der Heppenheimer, 50,000 Pfund wg Dialer
 noch einmal DDD Com: 60,000 Pfund wg Dialer
 Global Access, Andorra, 50,000 Pfund wg Dialer (ichzähle sie mal dazu, weil sie Globaldialer SL gekauft haben sollen, eine Firma mit deutschen Wurzeln)
SMS Multimedia GmbH, Hannopver: Höchststrafe von 100,000 Pfund wegen "automatisierter Lockanrufe"
 SMS Norge, Düsseldorf, 10,000 Pfund wegen Lockanrufen
Speedworks GmbH Hamburg, 10,000 Pfund
Speedworks GmbH Dänemark (rofl), 50.000 Pfund
Telehansa GmbH Hamburg, 50.000 Pfund - Dialer
Triple A Communications, Liechtenstein (und Düsseldorf) 15.000 Pfund wegen Lockanrufen
Hier fehlen noch all die UK-Firmen, die Allianzen mit deutschen Anbietern haben in diversen Konstellationen und bei denen es jede Menge Verstösse gab, oft wegen Klingeltonabos (ich sag nur: "Crazy frog")

Dann fehlen noch die Firmen, die in dieser Datenbank nicht enthalten sind. Am bekanntesten:
- Greenock SL (our most lovely Mr K from Eschborn/Hallbergmoos)
- Premium Call GmbH (s.a. --> Bingen und seine weltweiten Freunde, bevorzugt aus Delaware)

unter den "gesperrten Diensteanbietern" findet sich dann u.a. auch eine gewisse 


> IN-TELEGENCE GMBH (OSCAR- JAEGAR-STR-125,KOELN, 50825 GERMANY) 2004


allerdings bleibt unklar, weswegen die gesperrt wurden. Auch die 


> NEW DEAL TELECOM (KUMPFGASSE 5/29 1010 VIENNA AUSTRIA) 2005


 könnte man entfernt in den Reigen der deutschen Firmen aufnehmen wegen ihrer personellen Nähe zu Firmen, die Gladbacher Dialer vermarkteten) (Nummernwiderrufungsverfahren auch in der Schweiz)

oder:


> NETCOM GMBH (AM PFERDEWASSER 10 FLENSBURG D24937 GERMANY) 2005


 (Nummernwiderrufungsverfahren als "B* U* new media auch in der Schweiz, weitere Verbindungen setze ich als bekannt voraus)

Völlig unbekannt ist mir hingegen


> HAIST GMBH (WOLNCH STR 6-8, PFORZHEIM, 75179,
> GERMANY) 2004



Quelle: www.icstis.org.uk


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Apropos Geld...
http://www.theyworkforyou.com/wrans/?id=2006-07-18b.85541.h&s=icstis#g85541.r0



> Sir A*G* was appointed as Chairman of ICSTIS on 2 February 2006. SirA* took up his appointment on 1 June 2006 and he receives an annual salary of £45,000.


45,000£ sind sein Jahreslohn - bei einer 2-Tage-Woche übrigens
http://www.theyworkforyou.com/wrans/?id=2006-07-25a.88611.h&s=icstis#g88611.r0


> Sir A*G* is contracted to ICSTIS for an average of two days per week.


Da das Jahr 52 Wochen hat, verdient man da also immerhin 640 Euro pro Tag. Also ich kriege weniger.


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kriege weniger.


Arme Sau


----------



## German_Dialer_Fighter (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp
> (unter diesem link finden sich immer die aktuellsten Strafen der ICSTIS)
> 
> Dieses Mal ein sehr interessanter Fall:
> ...


"Active Net Inc" ist der Nachfolger der einschlägig bekannten Firma "Astix Holding SA" aus Panama und der beworbene Dienst stammt von einer Firma, die in London und Belize gemeldet ist und die offenbar gute Beziehungen zu diversen in Deutschland sehr bekannten Firmen hat. Der genaue Zusammenhang könnte sehr interessante Fragen aufwerfen. Zu gegebener Zeit 
Die lächerliche Strafe von 35,000 Pfund wurde inzwischen von der ICSTIS halbiert im Betrag (und somit verdoppelt in der Lächerlichkeit). 
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=487


----------



## littlebird's prompter (18 Dezember 2006)

*OFCOM will Mehrwert-Regulation überprüfen*

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/12/18/prm_regulation_overhaul/

Im Zusammenhang mit den vielen Problemen im Mehrwertbereich, die es in UK v.a. 2004 gegeben hat, will das "Office of Communication"(OFCOM) offenbar den Mechanismus der Regulierung und seine Effektivität überprüfen.

Im "Communications Act 2003" (~TKG) ist der Verantwortungsbereich des OFCOM geregelt:


> It shall be the principal duty of Ofcom, in carrying out their functions;
> (a) to further the interests of citizens in relation to communications matters; and
> (b) to further the interests of consumers in relevant markets, where appropriate by promoting competition"


Die Aufgabe der Regulierung der Mehrwertdienste wurde in UK an die von der Industrie finanzierte "ICSTIS" übergeben (Independent Committee for the Supervision of Standards of the Telephone Information Services). Mag sein, dass es hier zu einem Umdenken kommt. Viele in UK von Dial(l)ern betroffene Menschen übten wiederholt scharfe Kritik an der ICSTIS, ein angesehener Experte für Geldwäsche und Korruption sprach im Zusammenhang mit ICSTIS im Fernsehsender BBC höchst erregt von "einem Haufen Sch*".


> In an interview as part of the programme the head of ICSTIS George K* denies that the regulator is "toothless" even though one PRS fraud victim - who's prepared to go to court rather than pay up - called for ICSTIS to be "taken out back and horse whipped because they're full of cr*".



Zum Verständnis: Die ICSTIS ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit der deutschen "freiwilligen Kontrollinstanz" FST (--> IARN (International Audiotex Regulatros Network))

Ob es einen Zusammenhang mit neu laut gewordenen Forderungen gab, Fälle aus 2004 endlich auch aus strafrechtlicher Sicht zu untersuchen (besonders die Fälle unter Beteiligung von in Deutschland wegen Dialerbetrugs verurteilten dänischen Geschäftsmännern), ist unklar.

Die zuständigen Behörden in UK wurden jedenfalls von mehreren Parlamentariern aufgefordert, sich zur Frage zu äußern, warum es trotz der hohen Zahl Betroffener offenbar keine polizeiliche Untersuchung der Vorfälle gegeben hat. Offenbar wurden die Polizeidienststellen angewiesen, die Betroffenen von (mitmasslichem) Dialerbetrug an ICSTIS zu verweisen. Ob die dort geführten Untersuchungen ausreichend waren, um die Verbraucher zu schützen, ist eines der Streitthemen.

Interessierte Grüße
Jeremy L.
UK-Beobachter


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Schwiegermutter des neuen ICSTIS-Chefs verzockt 190 Pfund durch Anrufe bei Quizsendern und löst Untersuchung aus

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35990



> AN ELDERLY woman who ran up a £190 phone bill mostly by calling ITV Play's The Mint show has sparked an inquest into TV quiz phone charges.
> 
> Her son-in-law just so happens to be the new incumbent as chairman of ICSTIS – the premium rate telephony enforcer.
> Sir Alistair Graham told the FT that his mother-in-law "had a shock" after trying to compete in the TV quiz show.
> Consequently he's summoned [aufgefordert/vorgeladen] the key providers – Endemol (Big Brother), Freemantle Media (Pop Idol) and ITV Play (The Mint) for talks over their charges.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

ICSTIS bestraft "Flirt-SMS-Spammer"
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=598

Die Firma ist auch in Deutschland aktiv und hat dort bekannte Referenzen.
Interessant finde ich immer die Ausführungen der ICSTIS, warum dies und jenes so nicht geht. Die "Strafe" ist natürlich - wie gehabt - lächerlich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=197896&postcount=36


> We shall not investigate your complaint because we have no power to impose sanctions and when we say we have no power to impose sanctions what we really mean is that we have no power to impose sanctions unless we have investigated your complaint so as a special favour to you we shall investigate your complaint after all.


mike99 ist ein guter Bekannter von mir - manchmal könnte man meinen, der wäre ein UK-Klon von mir.


----------



## littlebird's prompter (5 März 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=200027&postcount=48
Wir haben gute Männer hier. You may know


----------



## littlebird's prompter (29 März 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Eines der besten postings zur Frage "Warum man Mehrwertbetrug nicht stoppen kann", das ich je gelesen habe. In Englisch. Leider.
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=201073&postcount=64


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/cash/story/0,,2020584,00.html

"Top 10 scams (by number of victims)"



> 1. Hanging on the telephone - The premium rate con
> 
> Consumers are told by letter, text or telephone message of a sweepstake win or holiday offer, but must call a premium rate 090 number to claim, costing up to £1.50 a minute.
> Total people scammed: More than a million a year
> Value of average scam: £80


>80,000,000 Pfund!

Dial(l)er stehen auch (noch) drin
*Total people scammed: *400,000 a year
*Value of average scam: *£170
= 70,000,000 Pfund

ich halte die Zahlen für übertrieben, aber jedenfalls beeindruckend...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2007)

*ICSTIS: Strafe? Nein, nein, nicht so schnell...*

Britische Medien berichten, dass die Regulierungsbehörde im Zusammenhang mit den Untersuchungen zu "Mitmach-Programmen" das höchstmögliche Bussgeld von 250,000 Pfund verhängt habe.
exemplarisch:
The Sun
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320029-2007180159,00.html


> “Only the biggest fine seems appropriate.”


So hiess es in den Artikeln. ICSTIS handelt also unverzüglich und mit aller Macht, wenn die "Mehrwertindustrie" über die Stränge schlägt? Aber nein, aber nein... Heute das Dementi 





> Articles have appeared today in The Sun and Daily Star which say that ICSTIS is to impose a fine of £250,000 over the You Say, We Pay quiz on Channel 4’s Richard & Judy show. ICSTIS wishes to make it absolutely clear that these reports are incorrect.


Mit dem ihm eigenen britischen Humor kommentierte dies ein Poster im Forum von "The Scream" 





> Heaven forfend that people might mistakenly think that ICSTIS was actually going to fine someone for defrauding the public. They might be a bit a slow at reacting when it comes to dialler fraud and unsolicited reverse charge text, but they certainly react quickly when somebody accuses them of regulating the industry!


_("Gott behüte, dass die Leute fälschlicherweise meinen, ICSTIS würde tatsächlich jemanden bestrafen, der die Öffentlicheit betrügt! Sie mögen etwas langsam sein in ihren Reaktionen, wenn es um Dialerbetrug oder 'reversed-billed-Spam-SMS' geht, aber sie reagieren gewiß schnell wenn jemand sie beschuldigt, die Mehrwertindustrie zu regulieren")_


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Übrigens war die ICSTIS wieder fleissig.
Zamano Ltd bekam zB eine ihr Geschäftsmodell in geradezu unglaublicher Weise gefährdende Strafe... Eine astronomische Geldstrafe von 45,000 Pfund und das 1 Jahr gültige Verbot, den Dienst (hier: reversed-billed sms) mit dem im konkreten Fall genannten "Service Provider" (aka Briefkasten) anzubieten.
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=631
Drakonisch, wie gehabt 

Auch Atlas war mal wieder Thema:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=625

Auch hier reicht es offenbar aus, wenn der Dienst in Zukunft zusammen mit einem anderen Anbieter betrieben wird. Wer den Sinn dieser Maßnahmen entdecken kann, soll sich bitte an BBC wenden - die suchen den nämlich auch.

Am Rande:
Der "Managing Director" der deutschen Abteilung von Atlas ist hierzulande durchaus bekannt und er erfüllt hier ja durchaus auch internationale Aufgaben 





> Main sales focus on Germany, Austria, Switzerland, *but also serving as solution centre within the AI group for domestic PRS, IVR and PSMS solutions worldwide*


Bekannter noch ist er als FST-Vorstandsmitglied und als ehemaliger GF von INA Deutschland. Weihnachtsping und so


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Die britische Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS hat schwierige Zeiten hinter sich... Nun will man sein Image verbessern und hat daher u.a. entschieden, sich umzubenennen - in "Phonepay Plus". Warum auch immer.

Lesenswert erneut der Kommentar von mike99 im Forum "The Scream" 
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=204634&postcount=15



> Icstis director G*K* has admitted the regulator had to be more proactive rather than react to problems as it had done in the past (MW March 15).
> It accepts that it has low awareness levels among consumers and that opinion formers believe the name (which stands for the Independent Committee for the Supervision of Standards of the Telephone Information Services) is "meaningless".
> The rebrand will also see the regulator introduce a raft of new consumer protection, youth education programmes and industry advertising campaigns that will focus on a "prevention rather than cure" approach for the industry in future.



dazu mike99


> Translation:
> The TV scandals have brought premium rate and ICSTIS to the public's attention. Unfortunately, it has also been brought to the public's attention that ICSTIS are about a much use as a chocolate fire-guard when it comes to protecting the public. ICSTIS could address this problem by starting to do something serious about premium rate crime but has decided instead to address the problem by hiring image consultants to help it mislead the public about the scale of the problem and what ICSTIS is failing to do about it.



[*offtopic*]
Initiiert wurde die neuerliche Debatte in "The Scream" übrigens von keinem geringeren als D*K*, dem gewesenen CEO von *Coulomb*, der ja auch hier im Forum schon auftauchte (und damals leider keine msmgraf.exe geschickt bekommen hat)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=62894#post62894
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=62921#post62921
Oh Mann, drei jahre ist das schon wieder her... Nur: warum interessierte den damals diese Datei?
Wie kam der überhaupt ins Forum? Ich war ja damals echt baff, als er da war. Von alleine kam der sicher nicht, aber wer hat den auf das Forum aufmerksam gemacht? Eines der großen Rätsel... ich muss ihn mal fragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/19/icstis_rebrand_phonepayplus/


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Telecom Billing Services Ltd - updates
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/bulletins/comp_bull_index/comp_bull_ccases/closed_all/cw_880/


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Die ICSTIS bekommt übrigens einen neuen Namen, ausgerechnet "Phonepayplus". Dass dies eine dumme Idee ist, darüber sind sich die meisten Leute einig. Nun hat die Branchenlobby NOC eine Umfrage innerhalb der "Industry" gemacht, D*K* (Coulomb, auch CB-Mitglied) hat diese in "The Scream" gepostet und "The Register" machte daraus eine Story, in der "The Scream" verlinkt wird - als "Forum der Industrie". Irgendwas wurde da falsch verstanden...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/08/22/icstis_phonepayplus_poll/


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Heute nichts ganz arg Spannendes bei den neuen "Strafverkündigungen" der ICSTIS, daher ein wenig smalltalk.
Hier wieder mal eine Strafe in Sachen "Preisankündigung"
http://www.icstis.org.uk/service_providers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=666

Interessant finde ich daran, dass die ICSTIS konsequent Strafen ausspricht, wenn mit einer Automatenstimme geworben wird.





> Under the *Privacy and Electronic Communications (EC Directive) Regulations 2003* it is an offence to use automatic calling equipment (“ACE”) to make unsolicited recorded direct marketing calls to promote services.


Wäre mal ein Hinweis für deutsche Gesetzgeber 

Auch das hier: 





> The Executive stated that the complainants had not been informed during the promotional call they received of the total duration of any call made to the prize line or the full cost of participating in the prize line service.


 (~es fehlte die klare Ansage, wie lange der Anruf zum Gewinnabruf dauert und ewas er kostet) 
klingt irgendwie verbraucherfreundlicher als das BNetzA-Geplapper ("Wer eine solche Nummer anruft, kann ja selbst entscheiden, wie lange er da anrufen will")

Neben einer - vergleichsweise geringen - Geldstrafe wurde verfügt:


> The service provider must obtain compliance advice from the Executive regarding any new premium rate competition/ prize services that it intends to operate


In Deutschland gibt man den Costa Blancas einfach neue Nummern, weil es ja sein könnte, dass sie diese nicht (wie die zuvor gemieteten) zum Missbrauch verwenden. In Deutschland ist es offenbar schwierig, diese Anbieter offensiv anzugreifen. Die ICSTIS hat da offenbar mehr Spielraum - oder mehr Mut. Beispiel: "Verwendung automatischer Ansagen" - das wurde vom Diensteanbieter bestritten. Dazu die ICSTIS 





> The Panel noted that there was *strong evidence* from *15* (!) complainants that they had received unsolicited recorded marketing calls. None of the complainants received a promotional leaflet for the service. *On the balance of probabilities* therefore the Panel upheld a breach of this paragraph of the Code.



Also: Ein nicht so wahnsinnig spannender Fall heute, aber einer, der viel darüber aussagt, wie man die Bundesnetzagentur im Vergleich zu anderen Regulierern einschätzen darf. 

Die ICSTIS steht in UK durchaus unter teils heftiger Kritik - leider kann man nicht simulieren, wie die BNetzA im britischen Unterhaus beurteilt werden würde...  
Ich wette, Pressesprecher R*B* und Oberregulierer M*K* hätten keinen großen Spass daran, wenn sie zur besten Sendezeit über ihre Behörde hören müssten, sie sei "full of crap" - oder wenn es im Parlament heftige Kritik hageln würde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

ICSTIS heisst ab sofort PHONEPAYPLUS
Der Name wurde gewählt, "um das Vertrauen in die Branche wieder herzustellen". 
Dass das ein Scheißname ist und der Name nicht nur wie ein Zahlungsanbieter klingt, sondern umgehend zu "Phoneypayplus" gemacht wurde, is ja egal.

Dumm nur: Mit sofortiger Wirkung und übergangslos sind alle Links zur ICSTIS weg. Das trifft mich härter als jeden anderen Menschen auf der Welt, glaube ich 
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t25747.html?
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t25393.html?


			
				Dave Knell schrieb:
			
		

> At the last General Meeting it was suggested that the NOC should conduct a survey to determine whether the public would recognise the name PhonePay+ as a consumer protection agency.
> 
> YouGov conducted this survey on our behalf using the following question;
> 
> ...


 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/08/22/icstis_phonepayplus_poll/


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: ICSTIS-Neuigkeiten*

Statt neuem Namen sollte man sich bei den britischen Regulierern um mehr Hirn kümmern:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/pdfs_consult/Final_Statement_on_Anonymous_SMS.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2007)

*OFCOM übernimmt Kontrolle bei ICSTIS/phonepayplus*

Das scheint ein echter Hammer zu sein! Die OFCOM (~Kommunikationsministerium) übernimmt nach der anhaltenden Kritik am (von der Industrie gesponsorten) Regulierer PHONEPAYPLUS (f.k.a. ICSTIS) die _Kontrolle über die Besetzung des exekutiven Kommitees_.

In UK "teilen" sich OFCOM und PPP/ICSTIS die Regulierung, wobei der ICSTIS (hervorgegangen aus der "freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle" und Teil der "europaweiten freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle" IARN, die von der FST geführt wird (www.iarn.org)) die Rolle zukommt, die Einhaltung der _codes_ _(Regulierungsbestimmungen,...) _zu überwachen.

Offenbar reicht es jetzt den briten mit der wischiwaschi-Regulierung.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2007/dec/05/ofcom.tvfakery?gusrc=rss&feed=media


			
				George Kidd schrieb:
			
		

> The new arrangements strengthen our relationship with Ofcom and will *increase the effectiveness with which consumer protection is delivered, while sustaining a climate for innovation and investment.*


Also doch die Botschaft: Das mehrwertgeschäft ist supi und man soll es nicht "wegen der paar Bösewichter" gefährden. Business as usual?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2007)

*Heftige Kritik an den Regulierern*

Mal zum Staunen, wie da in UK drüber diskutiert wird...
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t26119.html?
Ein paar Gringos, Mikes und Hamlets täten uns auch net unbedingt schaden


----------

